# Me Too Radical~Update



## MyLittlePonies

Me Too Radical is currently training at Hidden Pond Equestrian Center. After only riding him for the first time today, she is very impressed with him and wants to take him to the IQHAA Fall Quarter Horse Show at the end of the month. I was told that they were lining up mares for him before he even walked into the barn which is awesome. Her other trainers were watching her ride him today and they were astonished so God has been good to us. I am really excited for the show at the end of the month!!! 

Here is the trainer's website. 
Home


----------



## Muppetgirl

Good to see a stud with a job!


----------



## Druydess

Good for you girl!! Congrats!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Thank you both! I've been keeping updates on him lately on different places so I will be keeping this thread updated BIG time.  I have to say, the closer we get to the show date I will be need a chill pill LOL


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Working to get pictures by the end of the month to get a professional ad made.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

New update! I was messaging her and she says she loves him. She said she has to teach the new stuff to him, so he's ridden twice a day. She gave him a nice bath and clipped his ears and muzzle. I've heard nothing but good things so far and hinted for us to stop by and watch when we drop off the training fees.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Congrats! Thats awesome, and what a beautiful facility!

Can we have pics of your studdy?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Congrats! Thats awesome, and what a beautiful facility!
> 
> Can we have pics of your studdy?


Thank you kindly. It's much better in person believe me! 

She's going to send me a few pictures of him tomorrow, but I have a few that I've taken before he left to the facility. These are not meant for advertising, but I thought they were clean.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I'm going to go see him tomorrow afternoon! I'm so excited to see him! I've been told I would be shocked at his progress!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

What a face he has on his neck!! Stunning boy! I like him!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Thank you!! 

I did go to see him today and he's improved a lot and the trainer and other trainers love him. Currently she has to teach him the new WP stuff such as not stopping before you perform the next gate(old school), but to be able to switch gates fluently. He seems to be doing really well learning it. They're going to test him this week by ponying him to see if he will behave with other horses being so close to him. She doesn't want to take him and then he starts talking so they are seeing what he will do. The horse of choice is a 16h gelding that keeps other horses in line so hopefully it works out well. They're experienced trainers so I trust them and I've known this trainer for years.

I did take a couple pictures, but they're in the tie rack... I'd have to upload it tomorrow.


----------



## amp23

Beautiful boy! Looking forward to seeing the new pictures of him


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Looks like we re not heading to any shows this fall. She doesn't feel like he would be ready, but wants to train him and get him ready for next year in the spring...Not too glad about giving bad news, but next year will be better.


----------



## Zexious

At least he's on track for next year's season. Why the sudden change of heart, I wonder?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

She just didn't think he would be ready to compete since the last show is at the end of the month. She said she wants to get him bigger and more in shape and attack the shows in the early spring. How ever, he is available for breeding in the spring as well.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Guess who?


----------



## Cynical25

No sense showing unless he's truly ready - want to put that best foot forward! Good luck with this handsome guy.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Cynical25 said:


> No sense showing unless he's truly ready - want to put that best foot forward! Good luck with this handsome guy.


Most definitely. We are praying and keeping our fingers crossed for a successful season.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Going to go see him tomorrow. Exciting!


----------



## paintedpastures

no doubt,i'd be excited too!!
don't fret over not getting him shown,it is right to not take him out till he is really ready. It is even more so for a stud I think people are looking at him more so & his performance reflects both on him & trainer.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Yes, exactly. I'm hoping to watch him ride


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I watched him ride and he's very different in a good way. He's riding much better and doesn't have as much knee action. She is working with another trainer that used to train the older western pleasure to teach him the "now" techniques which is to move out in the bridle and not behind the bridle where they are hopping and pounding in the front. He looks majorly different and I'm pretty excited to see him at his first show.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I took his winter blanket over and his favorite treats. It didn't take much to get his ears up and looking for them. He has soft silky fur and look almost black. If it wasn't for the lights I wouldn't have seen the little brown. He isn't on supplements either. He is spoiled. However, he got his fall shots, Coggins, and chiropractic work done. I did take a few pictures of him but they're with him sticking his head outside his stall. I'm not sure whether I want to post them or not since the resolution isn't great (old phone).


----------



## amp23

I'd love to see some new pictures  bad quality or good, it's still pictures!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I'll see about uploading the best one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I would of gotten a much better picture, but the barn was pretty busy with the vet giving shots, chiropractic work, and pulling Coggins tests. If I see him ride I'll see if I can get him under saddle. He was a real sweat heart today. I was told by a fellow barn client that has her horse for training that she likes him and that you couldn't tell he was a stallion. Best highlight of my day is hearing that.


----------



## amp23

I love that face! Isn't it great to hear that a your hard work with him has paid off?  he seems like a really great horse


----------



## MyLittlePonies

That's just his personality. They've got him riding with other horses now. He's a really good boy. But it does feel great to hear that especially when the barn is filled with some expensive horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Isn't is great to get such good feedback about your stallion? When trainers are impressed by them, you know you've made a good choice!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

It is great to hear that being said. Every time I step through the doors I've heard nothing but good comments from all three trainers there. Everyone claimes to love him so I can't deny any of this being true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Personality is a big deal but so is how they've been brought up. Compliments, no matter why, are always great!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

amp23 said:


> Personality is a big deal but so is how they've been brought up. Compliments, no matter why, are always great!


So very true. It takes a real horse person to raise a stallion right.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Here's an update full of pictures.  He rode around with a mare today and did pretty good.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I've got a secret...I may or may not be able to say it. Depends on the outcome Friday/Saturday.


----------



## amp23

Hey now that's not fair... You must spill.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

amp23 said:


> Hey now that's not fair... You must spill.


Not yet! :grin: I have to wait to tell...hehe


----------



## barrelbeginner

subbing.. MUST.KNOW.SECRET


----------



## EliRose

The secret must be told!

Subbing


----------



## MyLittlePonies

We'll see. 

Patience is what we all need! lol


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Secrets to be revealed soon!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Alright the fun part...

Bentley will be heading to Lexington, Kentucky for The North American show next weekend, then the following he will be heading to Lancing, Michigan for the MSU show.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Going to be making an ad for Bentley so Denise (trainer) has them on hand. Exciting!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh cool. I'm about 1-1/2 to 2 hours south of Lansing. That'd be cool to see Bentley in person. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

Subbing! He's gorgeous!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh cool. I'm about 1-1/2 to 2 hours south of Lansing. That'd be cool to see Bentley in person. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We'd love for you to come see him at the show. If I'm not there, Denise is a very nice lady to talk to if you'd like. I'm currently hoping to go to the Kentucky show and see him Friday morning (his show day)...I know she will be taking pictures and videoing the class.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Almond Joy said:


> Subbing! He's gorgeous!


Thank you Almond Joy!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I should mention that Bentley will be showing on this Friday and next Saturday. He'll be in Kentucky from Thursday afternoon till Sunday.


----------



## paintedpastures

What classes is he showing?? Be sure to get pics!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Friday it's just Senior WP. Next Saturday, I believe it's open & Senior WP...if there is a walk-trot then he'll go in it too.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

A friend of mine offered to do the ad for me. I couldn't do it without my program. I suppose the virus I got in the laptop actually made some use. I've already seen it already and love it. Just a couple changes to make and we're set to show it off!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Ad is done!!!!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

New advertisement is finally done! My friend did a great job just making it last night.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Bentley will be showing in class number 30 Friday!

http://www.livestockexpo.org/docs/Premium%20Book/Horse%20Show/Quarter%20Horse%20Rules%20&%20Schedule.pdf


----------



## MyLittlePonies

He's leaves in the morning. I just can't believe how close we are!!


----------



## NdAppy

MyLittlePonies said:


> New advertisement is finally done! My friend did a great job just making it last night.
> 
> View attachment 313729


:think: Can I just ask why you have pictures of two horses sired by him for his ad and not pictures of Bentley?


----------



## MyLittlePonies

NdAppy said:


> :think: Can I just ask why you have pictures of two horses sired by him for his ad and not pictures of Bentley?


Your fine. It was because I didn't have any presentable pictures to use of him. I'm hoping to get some at the shows. He'll have his own in the next ad though. Plus the ad was technically only for the two shows since he was going in person. :wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

They're supposed to be there today and I am patiently waiting to hear how he's settling in. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

The only thing I have heard so far is she was going to ride him about an hour ago.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I've been updated that he had a great ride tonight!! Oh Yeah!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

They're on classes 23-24. Oh boy! How can I possibly relax when I can't even find a live feed!  I just can't relax. I've got too good of a feeling.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I wonder if they're close?! My patience is thin lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Results are in!


----------



## fallengt09

how'd he do??


----------



## MyLittlePonies

He placed 7th, but would have placed Top 5 if he didn't break at the lope to poop. Otherwise, he had a great ride. I'm waiting on pictures and a video of the class.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Waiting on pictures and the video is like waiting a mare to foal! lol


----------



## MyLittlePonies

At this rate the pictures just might be at Christmas....


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Bentley wont be going to MSU, but he will be coming home for a few months to get ready for breeding then head back to training where he will resume his training. He will be showing in 2014 though.


----------



## Zexious

Congratulations on the placing!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Anyone care for a video? He did break twice, but did pretty good.


----------



## greentree

Wanna know what I think? 

He is WAY too pretty a mover for WP. Put him in something that showcases his talent!

Nancy


----------



## MyLittlePonies

greentree said:


> Wanna know what I think?
> 
> He is WAY too pretty a mover for WP. Put him in something that showcases his talent!
> 
> Nancy


Thanks, we were going to try and teach him trail and horsemanship. He's got the potential to do it!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Oddly enough I was waiting on the records to come in and it says Bentley placed 6th?! I really hope that's true actually!


----------



## greentree

Trail and horsemanship are the same as WP....he WANTS to move out!! He really has way more quality to his movement that is NOT appreciated in those divisions. 

I hope he did place, that is great!!

Nancy


----------



## Tazzie

I think I recognize that place from working there SO much! Is that Broadbent arena? Was he showing at NAILE in Louisville?? My friend was there watching  We couldn't make it this weekend sadly.

And I agree with Greentree. His movement looks so restricted, and you can see he WANTS to move out!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Tazzie said:


> I think I recognize that place from working there SO much! Is that Broadbent arena? Was he showing at NAILE in Louisville?? My friend was there watching  We couldn't make it this weekend sadly.
> 
> And I agree with Greentree. His movement looks so restricted, and you can see he WANTS to move out!


Yes, it was the Broadbent Arena. He placed 6th overall out of 13.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

He's home!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I finally figured out how to pull pictures from YouTube Videos.

These are from the North American Quarter Horse Show. The professional pictures haven't arrived in the mail yet...


----------

